# Photoshop CS2 Hilfe



## DaRealMC (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche die Hilfe zu Photoshop. Wir haben die komplette Creative Suite 2 Pro und InCopy CS2 unter Windows installiert, aber im AHC taucht seltsamer Weise nur InCopy CS2 auf. Wie bekomme ich die Hilfe zu all den andren Programmen da rein?
Am MAC habe ich sie seltsamer weise.


----------



## Joh (30. Januar 2007)

Also bei der Original-DVD ist die Hilfe mit dabei und wird, wenn ausgewählt, auch installiert!

:suspekt:


----------



## DaRealMC (30. Januar 2007)

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?> 
<AdobeInstallerConfiguration version="1.0"> 
<InstallerInfo platform="win" silentMode="1" targetVolume="C:\" targetPath="Program Files\Adobe\" /> 
<InstallerInfo platform="mac" targetVolume="/" /> 
<ProductInfo serial="XXXXX" licensedUserName="XXXXX" licensedUserCompany="XXXXXXX /> 
<Manifest> 
<Product name="Adobe Photoshop CS2 and Adobe ImageReady CS2" selected="1" /> 
<Product name="Adobe Illustrator CS2" selected="1" /> 
<Product name="Adobe Acrobat 7.0 Professional" selected="1" /> 
<Product name="Adobe GoLive CS2" selected="1" /> 
<Product name="Adobe Version Cue CS2" selected="0" /> 
<Product name="Adobe InDesign CS2" selected="1" /> 
</Manifest> 
</AdobeInstallerConfiguration>
```

Wir haben das Original 4 CD-Set und installieren es mit der obigen AdobeInstallerConfiguration.xml über Netzwerk.
Auch ein Neuinstallieren über Systemsteuerung -> Software installiert die Hilfe nicht o0


----------



## Joh (1. Februar 2007)

Dann klingel doch mal bei Adobe an.


----------

